# Horizontal milling machine Barker AM - $850 (Barnesville, GA)



## MrWhoopee (Nov 19, 2020)

Horizontal milling machine Barker AM - tools - by owner - sale
					

Barker model AM in excellent shape. Runs on household 220 single phase power with included Var Frq...



					atlanta.craigslist.org


----------



## Dhal22 (Nov 19, 2020)

Horizontal milling machine Barker AM - tools - by owner - sale
					

Barker model AM in excellent shape. Runs on household 220 single phase power with included Var Frq...



					atlanta.craigslist.org


----------



## Dhal22 (Nov 19, 2020)

Was going to post this but you beat me to it.  I did it anyway..


----------



## MrWhoopee (Nov 19, 2020)

interesting machine.


----------



## Dhal22 (Nov 19, 2020)

Agree.


----------



## Dhal22 (Nov 19, 2020)

For $850, it's very tempting.


----------



## C-Bag (Nov 19, 2020)

Very interesting and in nice condition. Of course I’d want to see how much play in the feed screws it has. Never seen this model. It is bigger than the ones I’ve seen and the only one I’ve seen with an over arm. And never on a nice cast iron base. And they wanted $800 for them and they looked like they been rode hard.


----------



## Dhal22 (Nov 20, 2020)

AM is bigger than PM model substantially according to seller.


----------



## MrWhoopee (Nov 20, 2020)

Dhal22 said:


> AM is bigger than PM model substantially according to seller.



Let us know when you get it home.


----------



## Dhal22 (Nov 21, 2020)

MrWhoopee said:


> Let us know when you get it home.




2 hour drive to go look at it...............


----------



## MrWhoopee (Nov 21, 2020)

Dhal22 said:


> 2 hour drive to go look at it...............



You've already spent more time than that talking about it. It's a beautiful fall Saturday, nice day for a drive. It's a cool machine, you know you want it.....


----------

